# Dayacom kits



## Charlie_W (Mar 3, 2014)

I am trying to find out how to order a pen kit I see on  Dayacom's website. It is the Venus in a non postable style. CSUSA shows only a postable version. Dayacom also has some other pens which I can't seem to find available elsewhere. Can an individual purchase from Dayacom or do they only sell wholesale?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## tangoman (Mar 3, 2014)

*Data com*

It's my understanding that the minimum order quantity from them very high i.e 500 !! Check into it before ordering !

Regards,
Cam


----------



## Pitoon (Mar 3, 2014)

Charlie_W said:


> I am trying to find out how to order a pen kit I see on  Dayacom's website. It is the Venus in a non postable style. CSUSA shows only a postable version. Dayacom also has some other pens which I can't seem to find available elsewhere. Can an individual purchase from Dayacom or do they only sell wholesale?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.


 
the Venus kit is postable.....here's one i made for the Advance contest.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/venus-abolone-mother-pearl-contest-entry-120220/

Pitoon


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 3, 2014)

Group buy?


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Mar 3, 2014)

If you're having trouble over there contact timberbits.com. He is a supplier of dayacom pen kits. He posts world wide also.
Kryn


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 3, 2014)

Only ones I ever saw were postable.  Guess you could change to out with a non postable statesman or jr gent 2 part


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 3, 2014)

KBs Pensnmore said:


> If you're having trouble over there contact timberbits.com. He is a supplier of dayacom pen kits. He posts world wide also.
> Kryn


 David doesn't have very many, if any, Dayacom kits.  Gary Pye has a lot more but he doesn't list this particular kit in either posting or non-posting format.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 3, 2014)

Pitoon said:


> Charlie_W said:
> 
> 
> > I am trying to find out how to order a pen kit I see on Dayacom's website. It is the Venus in a non postable style. CSUSA shows only a postable version. Dayacom also has some other pens which I can't seem to find available elsewhere. Can an individual purchase from Dayacom or do they only sell wholesale?
> ...


The Dayacom website shows it and lists it as either postable or non postable.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 3, 2014)

Joe S. said:


> *Group buy*?


 Joe the MOQ is 300 sets in one finish.  In addition they would all need to be either rollerball or fountain pen and all would have to be either postable or non postable.

Chances of getting enough folks to agree on what to buy to meet that MOQ is pretty slim.


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I just think we will have to go with the postable version from CS USA.  We did check Timberbits as well as Gary Pye.

Phil, I was looking at switching out to use a non postable finial as you suggested but that end cap would not have a crystal finial that is on the Venus.

So, Dayacom shows pens that no one sells....interesting.....am I missing something here?


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 3, 2014)

Charlie_W said:


> Thanks for the info. I just think we will have to go with the postable version from CS USA. We did check Timberbits as well as Gary Pye.
> 
> Phil, I was looking at switching out to use a non postable finial as you suggested but that end cap would not have a crystal finial that is on the Venus.
> 
> So, Dayacom shows pens that no one sells....interesting.....am I missing something here?


 Yes, Dayacom sells kits worldwide, not just in America and Australia. Many sellers sell only in 'box' stores in their own locality. We know there are many pen makers in Japan but does anyone even know of a kit seller there?

Also Dayacom is a wholesaler, if a retailer wants to order their kits that 'no one' sells they will provide them.  My own Le Roi Major Twist is not listed by Dayacom in the configuration that I sell but they provided it because I met their MOQ.


----------



## Donovan (Mar 3, 2014)

I have also been looking for somebody that sell the Royal Classic kit from Daycom but I have also not been able to get to the correct seller 

Donovan


----------



## edstreet (Mar 3, 2014)

Charlie_W said:


> I am trying to find out how to order a pen kit I see on  Dayacom's website. It is the Venus in a non postable style. CSUSA shows only a postable version. Dayacom also has some other pens which I can't seem to find available elsewhere. Can an individual purchase from Dayacom or do they only sell wholesale?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.



Simple.  More simple in spite of some of the other posts 

Take you a Gent Jr in the same plating that is non-postable and use that tip.  Afterall we are talking the same part just packaged differently.  You could also take the atrax or triton and do the same thing with that and save some $.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 3, 2014)

edstreet said:


> Charlie_W said:
> 
> 
> > I am trying to find out how to order a pen kit I see on Dayacom's website. It is the Venus in a non postable style. CSUSA shows only a postable version. Dayacom also has some other pens which I can't seem to find available elsewhere. Can an individual purchase from Dayacom or do they only sell wholesale?
> ...


Jr Gent 2 and Venus are not the same kit just packaged differently. There may be some parts that are functionally the same but a Yugo is functionally the same as a Porsche - and no I don't sell either Venus or Jr Gent 2.


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 3, 2014)

Simple.  More simple in spite of some of the other posts 

Take you a Gent Jr in the same plating that is non-postable and use that tip.  Afterall we are talking the same part just packaged differently.  You could also take the atrax or triton and do the same thing with that and save some $.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Ed....thought of that several days ago but those other kit caps do not include the crystal that the Venus has on its finials. Gotta have that Bling! :biggrin:


----------



## edstreet (Mar 3, 2014)

Sometimes, just sometimes you have to just do it.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 3, 2014)

As usual Nice Pictures Ed, but what are you showing us?


----------



## edstreet (Mar 3, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> As usual Nice Pictures Ed, but what are you showing us?



it's a venus letter opener.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 3, 2014)

OK, and are you teling us you made it with parts from other kits?


----------



## LeeR (Mar 3, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> Joe S. said:
> 
> 
> > *Group buy*?
> ...



I'll take 2.  Oh heck, make that 5.  Just 295 to go!


----------



## edstreet (Mar 3, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> OK, and are you teling us you made it with parts from other kits?



It was so obvious that is the case do I really need to spell it out?


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 3, 2014)

No Ed, it is not obvious -- yes you do have to spell it out.  You are privy to information that the rest of us are not.  And you ought to know that.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok, maybe I'm missing something, but I don't think so.

The Venus, Jr Statesman and Jr Gent all use the same tubes. Rather than having to make a MOQ of 500 pieces and waiting 10 weeks ( yes, Chinese New Year REALLY slows down shipping from Taiwan this time of year) WHY NOT get a few Jr Gent or Jr Statesman NON postable sets in the same plating? The only part you need is the non-postable finial.

Simply replace the finial from the Gent or Statie with the postable Venus. Some time ago the non postable Jr Statesman had an embellishment on the finial. This embellishment was the same size as the crystal in the Venus. With a punch, the embellishment could be popped out and the crystal glued in. I HAVEN'T MADE a non-postable Jr Statesman in sometime, and I seem to remember that the embellishment was no longer there, but instead simply smooth. If this is still the case, you could use the much less expensive Jr Gent finial end.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 4, 2014)

I just looked at the Jr Statesman non-postable photo on CSUSA website. It shows the embellishment still there, but it looks larger.

This is still not a problem as you can buy virtually ANY SIZE crystal you need from Hobby Lobby, Michaels, et al. The jewelry supply stores online have numerous sizes of Savroski Crystals CHEAP!


----------



## edstreet (Mar 4, 2014)

PenMan1 said:


> Ok, maybe I'm missing something, but I don't think so.
> 
> The Venus, Jr Statesman and Jr Gent all use the same tubes. Rather than having to make a MOQ of 500 pieces and waiting 10 weeks ( yes, Chinese New Year REALLY slows down shipping from Taiwan this time of year) WHY NOT get a few Jr Gent or Jr Statesman NON postable sets in the same plating? The only part you need is the non-postable finial.
> 
> Simply replace the finial from the Gent or Statie with the postable Venus. Some time ago the non postable Jr Statesman had an embellishment on the finial. This embellishment was the same size as the crystal in the Venus. With a punch, the embellishment could be popped out and the crystal glued in. I HAVEN'T MADE a non-postable Jr Statesman in sometime, and I seem to remember that the embellishment was no longer there, but instead simply smooth. If this is still the case, you could use the much less expensive Jr Gent finial end.




Welcome to every thing I have said in this thread so far.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 4, 2014)

The beauty of using the method I described above is there is "no wasted or partial sets".

You can simply use all of the remaining pieces of the Jr Gent or Jr Statesman to make a closed end pen. With a little planning and measuring you can make a handsome friction post Jr. 

OR, you can use the unused Venus finial by putting matching blank material in the space from where you removed the crystal.


----------



## Irish Pat (Mar 4, 2014)

PenMan1 said:


> The beauty of using the method I described above is there is "no wasted or partial sets".
> 
> You can simply use all of the remaining pieces of the Jr Gent or Jr Statesman to make a closed end pen. With a little planning and measuring you can make a handsome friction post Jr.
> 
> OR, you can use the unused Venus finial by putting matching blank material in the space from where you removed the crystal.



Can someone tell what type of business does Dayacom run.I know they sell pen kits but who buys them?With MOQ of 300 & 500 pcs who can and are able to buy from them.I have spoken to them regarding selling me different pen kits,I listed as many as 6 pen kits that I was interested in.They in turn sent me back a quote for  MOQ of 100pcs not 300 or 500.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Pitoon (Mar 4, 2014)

I do believe the non postable end of the Atrax could work with the Venus.  If not a simple fix would be to use the smallest bushing of the Atrax with the Venus bushings to get the right fit. 

I'm not 100% sure if the Venus and Atrax bushings are the same.  But i have turned  and completed both the Atrax and Venus and both pens taper to a smaller bushing at the end of the pen.  

Worth a try, only thing is that you'll be wasting a basically complete Atrax kit to complete the Venus.  You could buy the Atrax (which comes non postable) then buy the postable kit that Ed at exotics sells.....then use'll have that non postable end free to do what you please with.

PS:  Ed-nice letter opener, but parting out a Venus kit for only two parts is kind of expensive in my opinion....nice, but expensive.



Pitoon


----------



## edstreet (Mar 4, 2014)

Irish Pat said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > The beauty of using the method I described above is there is "no wasted or partial sets".
> ...



Don't forget that they charge RETAIL prices for those MOQ of 500 units.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Mar 4, 2014)

Not sure if anyone mentioned this but some of their kits they sell in MOQ of 30-50 pen kits.  Of course as Ed mentioned these are retail prices and are still pretty pricey for the average penmaker (of which I am one).  Here is a link though:

DAYACOM INDUSTRIAL CO., LTD

So Andy and Ed are correct in saying that you can swap.  It is you best course.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 4, 2014)

edstreet said:


> Irish Pat said:
> 
> 
> > PenMan1 said:
> ...


No Ed they do not charge retail prices for the MOQ of 500 units.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 4, 2014)

brownsfn2 said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned this but some of their kits they sell in MOQ of 30-50 pen kits. Of course as Ed mentioned these are retail prices and are still pretty pricey for the average penmaker (of which I am one). Here is a link though:
> 
> DAYACOM INDUSTRIAL CO., LTD
> 
> So Andy and Ed are correct in saying that you can swap. It is you best course.


They do sell certain high end kits at retail with MOQ of 30 or 50 kits --- most will give a further quantity discount for 100 kits.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 4, 2014)

Until about two years ago, give or take a little, Dayacom sold only wholesale (and you had to prove you were a business) with MOQ of 300 to 500 kits.  With the economic downturn that has slower things in the past several years.  They started selling retail in a limited fashon, and will provide some of their kits in MOQ of 30 kits.  In addition, they will quote MOQ of 100 kits on some of the kits they do not sell at retail.  They also sell some of their lower priced kits unbranded, that means they don't have Dayacom on the package it also might mean the kit is not made to the same spec as the branded kits.

They seem willing to sell in retail quantities on high end kits and it seems that the higher the price the item is the more willing they are to do so.  I'd almost take wagers that they will sell 30 of most of their high end kits albeit at a retail price.

They are not an especially easy company to deal with because they are pretty set in their ways.  Attempts to interest them in group buys have always ended in failure.






Irish Pat said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > The beauty of using the method I described above is there is "no wasted or partial sets".
> ...


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 4, 2014)

Donovan said:


> I have also been looking for somebody that sell the Royal Classic kit from Daycom but I have also not been able to get to the correct seller
> 
> Donovan


How many and what finish do you want at about $90 USD a pop?


----------

